# Non-tool essentials...



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Ok, what are some non tool essentials you carry in your tool bag, bucket, truck, pocket, or purse?

I carry a small inspection mirror to check the back sides of fittings, an extra pair of shoe laces, clean socks (which normally get used in a ports-john in an emergency), bandaids, and highlighters to mark up the print so I can keep sense of things.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> Ok, what are some non tool essentials you carry in your tool bag, bucket, truck, pocket, or purse?
> 
> I carry a small inspection mirror to check the back sides of fittings, an extra pair of shoe laces, clean socks (which normally get used in a ports-john in an emergency), bandaids, and highlighters to mark up the print so I can keep sense of things.


Tape measure.. only use foldng ruler.. everything else, I eyeballed it..


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Pistol with it you don't need band aids.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Well this went well.


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

Code book, back in the day I would keep the rough in books for all the major manufactures. Now days I look them up online. C


----------



## MNplumb1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Cell phone charger unfortunately I am on phone way to much but it is a mobile office.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

A bottle jack in my van, and in the wife's car and family car as well. I'll never trust the 'jack' that is supplied with a vehicle again. I had a bad experience on the FL turnpike once.


----------



## MattZone (Mar 28, 2014)

Tommy plumber said:


> A bottle jack in my van, and in the wife's car and family car as well. I'll never trust the 'jack' that is supplied with a vehicle again. I had a bad experience on the FL turnpike once.


What I initially thought you said...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

MattZone said:


> What I initially thought you said...













Oh, that's funny. No. I don't drink. I really meant a small bottle jack for changing a flat since one time the silly scissor jack that came with my Lincoln Aviator wasn't strong enough to lift the car with all the kids, luggage, etc. So I went and bought bottle jacks and put them in all our vehicles.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Flashlight, knee pads


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

Most of the things you listed I still consider tools. I'll have lots of first aid stuff, really pointy tweezers for splinters, Tylenol, Tums, non drowsy Sinutab, dental floss, toothpicks. I'll carry spray cleaner and kimtowels, various spray lubes, paints, rust breaker penetrants. I used to stash a hide-a-key on the van, but now I just carry a second key on my belt clip I have to check if that hide-a-key is still there now that I think of it. 



Might I suggest that you actually carry TP in addition to the socks?


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

antiseptic hand jelly
random small things that i use on the job (short deck screws, long deck screws, notepad, armytek wizard pro, sand cloth, toilet shims, sharpie, pencil, pen, sheet metal screws, lag screws, garden hose washer, a bit of solder about a foot, multimeter which is a tool sue me, wd40, super lube grease i could go on and on...)

all in a dewalt DG5582 bag. best there ever was. i call it the unkillable wonder.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Heavy duty chain for locking stuff up and moving things around. 

Im with the extra TP, rather then socks as well.


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

An emergency roll of toilet paper in the glove box. You never know when you need to go dump in the woods or in a public toilet (never want to get caught loo paper short)!
A 1.5in pce of metal pipe approx. 1mtr long. I've had to use this to smash out windows, pry open doors and wheel arches many a time when I've come upon car accidents. I've used it for leverage on wheel nuts because the idiot at the tire place has over torqued the nuts. The wheel braces supplied these days are too short to get decent leverage on them


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

I keep a full on bug out bag in the van. A case of corn nuts and mountain dew. A while ago I picked up some self heating cans of coffee and have a few of those plus some tp in the front. I have a closet in front of the K-400 that I can't get to easily so its a perfect location.


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

Nail clippers, right on the console, hate going home early for a broken nail haha


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Going to be satellite radio shortly. Not needed. But very much wanted.


----------



## Thekid (Oct 24, 2010)

redbeardplumber said:


> Going to be satellite radio shortly. Not needed. But very much wanted.


I can't live without satalite radio it's essential!! Lol


----------



## SSP (Dec 14, 2013)

Satellite radio app on phone , plays through van, truck, M18 radio , and on computer at home or laptop out of office i promise you won't regret it!

#1-Toilet paper
-shop towels
-extendable magnet 
-blakladder work pants just crush carhates, get some if you can they have integral knees pads you can get that will leave you forgetting all about the external sweat pads ... 
-gerry can full of fuel
-lubricants , oils, degreasers, vehicle fluids but those are essentials really 
-Viagra, just incase you get bored and aren't finding work hard enough...


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

SSP said:


> Satellite radio app on phone , plays through van, truck, M18 radio , and on computer at home or laptop out of office i promise you won't regret it! #1-Toilet paper -shop towels -extendable magnet -blakladder work pants just crush carhates, get some if you can they have integral knees pads you can get that will leave you forgetting all about the external sweat pads ... -gerry can full of fuel -lubricants , oils, degreasers, vehicle fluids but those are essentials really -Viagra, just incase you get bored and aren't finding work hard enough...


Where do you order your blakladders from?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Flyout95 said:


> Where do you order your blakladders from?


Bucket Boss used to make Carhartt type carpenter pants of the heavy duck with the built in kneepads. They were insanely great. I ruined all of them, so now I have to wear basketball kneepads under my bibs. Sucks to be me.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I use the kobalt kneeling pads.. always have 2 of them on the job.. and will get pissed if I see someone's else footprints on them..


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Flyout95 said:


> Where do you order your blakladders from?




500 Service Unavailable Error


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

apprentices


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Flyout95 said:


> Ok, what are some non tool essentials you carry in your tool bag, bucket, truck, pocket, or purse?
> 
> I carry a small inspection mirror to check the back sides of fittings, an extra pair of shoe laces, clean socks (which normally get used in a ports-john in an emergency), bandaids, and highlighters to mark up the print so I can keep sense of things.


So your the one throwing the used socks in the floor of the Mexican space shuttles,and while sitting there you are highlighting the art and historic writing on the walls with a highlighter???i love it,there is nothing I like more than writing stuff on the ****-house walls and getting the whole job stirred up over it,love it


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

sparky said:


> So your the one throwing the used socks in the floor of the Mexican space shuttles,and while sitting there you are highlighting the art and historic writing on the walls with a highlighter???i love it,there is nothing I like more than writing stuff on the ****-house walls and getting the whole job stirred up over it,love it


How about about bathroom graffiti that different people keep contributing to...
Kind of like a forum!
We had a poetic one in college. I vaguely remember:
"taking a s--t, late for class. gonna need 10 minutes to wipe my a--"


----------



## fhrooter72 (Apr 12, 2011)

I've seen several guys carry dog biscuits encase the home owner has a dog. They say it goes a long way impressing the customer.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

fhrooter72 said:


> I've seen several guys carry dog biscuits encase the home owner has a dog. They say it goes a long way impressing the customer.


As long as they ask permission. My dog has food allergies, and people are always trying to give her milk bones or some other Chinese made crap. I'm like, if you give her that she will squirt molten poop all over and chew the pads off her paws. And some people still say, oh it's just one and toss it too her.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

sparky said:


> So your the one throwing the used socks in the floor of the Mexican space shuttles,and while sitting there you are highlighting the art and historic writing on the walls with a highlighter???i love it,there is nothing I like more than writing stuff on the ****-house walls and getting the whole job stirred up over it,love it


I drew a picture of MattZone in a port-a-potty. He was not happy. I also drew a cowboy riding a veiny penis. That one was so good they didn't even try to cover it up. Eventually I turned it into a horse, but for many months .... It was a dick rodeo.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

newyorkcity said:


> How about about bathroom graffiti that different people keep contributing to...
> Kind of like a forum!
> We had a poetic one in college. I vaguely remember:
> "taking a s--t, late for class. gonna need 10 minutes to wipe my a--"


How bout this one,"I've sh*t in gulleys,I've sh*t in ditches,before I sh*t here I will sh*t in my britches


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Flyout95 said:


> I drew a picture of MattZone in a port-a-potty. He was not happy. I also drew a cowboy riding a veiny penis. That one was so good they didn't even try to cover it up. Eventually I turned it into a horse, but for many months .... It was a dick rodeo.


Love it,I have been threatened to be thrown off jobs before cause they thought I was the notorious sh*t house poet.i was even called into the office of the company I was workin for by human resources cause they said it looked like my hand writing,I said unless you personnely or someone else SAW me do it then shut the hell up over it and don't waste my time.she said you are right.hell with that little bitc*!!!!


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I got one of those jet-boil pot cookers for hot coffee and a 3 quart MSR reactor stove for cooking . I can make 4 cups of boiling water in 90 seconds. I've even brought a frying pan and pre buttered bread for grilled cheese.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> A bottle jack in my van, and in the wife's car and family car as well. I'll never trust the 'jack' that is supplied with a vehicle again. I had a bad experience on the FL turnpike once.


Is that a bottle jack or a bottle of jack? :laughing:


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Microwave, work bench and of course the truck to cart me and all my ship around.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Dpeckplb said:


> Microwave, work bench and of course the truck to cart me and all my ship around.


 nice! I forgot I put in a microwave when I first got my van.


----------



## saskplumber (Oct 11, 2013)

sparky said:


> How bout this one,"I've sh*t in gulleys,I've sh*t in ditches,before I sh*t here I will sh*t in my britches


LOL,there was one on the site blue crapper,

They make a dollar,
I make a dime,so that's why I s**t on Company time!!


TY,TY,I'll be here all week:jester::thumbsup:


----------



## natonlindo (May 2, 2014)

head light, waste rags, pins (used to clear aerators), wd-40, sand paper, lighter, drop cord light.

Respect!


----------

